# Heavy Metal Bow



## Josh Bedlam (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

Metal guitar player for over 15 years looking bow hunt.
Shot my first compound bow 2 months ago, and I think I'm addicted.

If you like metal music plz take a look at my bands web site, we are unsigned and just opened for the rock band KISS.

http://www.gardenofbedlam.com


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT....I LOVE METAL


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT

:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Josh. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

